# My Humi



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Well...

This is my Humi in Nicaragua...

One of them anyway.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Mind bombing me 5 or... uh... 500 of those?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Holy crap...now thats damn funny. I could get lost in there.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Herf at Sam's.....:whoohoo:


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Herf, hell, I'm moving to Sam's. Sam, would you happen to need a executive assistant? or maybe a 44 year old adopted son?


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

Damn!!!!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

I imagine the smell in that room...


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I could sleep in there and be the night watchman!!!


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

nice I just want one


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> I imagine the smell in that room...


mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Sam Leccia said:


> Well...
> 
> This is my Humi in Nicaragua...
> 
> One of them anyway.


Bastage!!!!!!!!

CD


----------



## Stands and Looks Back (May 24, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Bastage!!!!!!!!
> 
> CD


I agree CD.....Go Red Sox....:biggrin:


----------



## Shawnzee747 (Jun 3, 2007)

HOLY HELL wow so uhh.. if you feel you cant smoke all of those i would gladly take a few ... hundred off your hands haha... just kidding, no but seriously


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Holy crap...all I can say! :dribble:


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

If you ever feel like spreading the love, well were here for ya.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

that's not a humi , that paradise !!!...


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

mrgatorman said:


> Holy crap...now thats damn funny. I could get lost in there.


Lost hell i am just moving in!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

how much do you charge for rent? i could be your security guard for a smoke fee, that's like cigar heaven


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Sam can I move in? Seriously. I can see a perfect spot for a floor mat for me to sleep on! You will never even notice Im there!!!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

showoff!


----------



## cohibaguy-cl (Aug 1, 2008)

Wao........ Man that's a gynormous stash !!!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

boxer757 said:


> Mind bombing me 5 or... uh... 500 of those?


Nah...5 is fine with me...5 boxes, 5 bundles, and 5 stacks!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll take 5 shelves.......


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

WoW! I want more pic's Sam!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for those pics from the "toystore"!! 
Sam, how long do those NUB's stay "saved", before they are ready to go to the shopkeepers?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweetest humi ever


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

what a great sight!!!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

let me visit and leave me alone...:teacher:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

smokinj said:


> WoW! I want more pic's Sam!!


Davids being modest--You should see the one on his plantation


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey Sam Send Me A Few Of Those Overe Here


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

OK Seriously, now you just showing off. You know that is like showing a 70 year old man a bottle of Viagra and an easy woman then taking them away and yelling HA HA.......That being said, you might have to be worried about raiders from this site.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Crap -- now this is what I call a walk -in ---Sam looks like you'll be O K for a while---Storing or is this your every day humi?


----------

